# Snow?!?!?



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

During Winter it didn't snow much. Wonder why it's snowing now . I want some sunshine. It's getting too cold hahaha.

Anyways drive safe everyone. I almost just got hit with a car trying to beat a yellow light turning left... he spun out of control almost hitting the car I was driving (moms).


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

in the past 2 days we have gotten 2 feet... just cant keep up with it! insane weather. now its -32 and wind blowing hard. BRRrrrr....


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

-32? Wow that's cold. And I thought these past few days were cold... haha. It first hailed today and then followed by big snowflakes down here in Guildford/Fleetwood area in BC. Snow fell more times then it did during Winter haha. How weird.


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was surprised when I got back to Vancouver Sunday night how much snow was on the ground, I was in Abby over the weekend, and atleast in the area's I was in, most of the snow was gone by late afternoon, not nearly as much snow as what was left in Vancouver.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Yeah. I heard it's still going to snow. I believe wednesday or thursday. I want Spring season already haha. I want some sunshine. It's too cold haha.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Went out take the garbage and guess What???? Yes you guessed right snow on the ground out in burnaby.....surprised....hardly.....lol


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

hahaha yeah it seems like it's never ending


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

the snow bank is taller than the xterra...









oh the inhumanity... I love snow. But I dont love it this much.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha wow. Down here in Surrey, as I type, It's very sunny now heheh


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Hahaha wow. Down here in BC, as I type, It's very sunny now heheh


I am in BC too you know...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I meant to say Surrey area xD


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

you had me scared there for a bit lol


----------

